# West Pass/Gullf Shores/Orange Beach



## shanemoss (Jan 9, 2008)

Anyone willing to help a fellow fisherman stranded at work in this areato catch a fish or two? I have all size rods and my yak and willing to fish for anything. Brim.flounder, croakers, reds, sharks, pomp's, bonita, ANYTHING thats biting. Even fresh water fish at the gulf park!I would really appreciate any tips, bait, location, tide or times, or any company! I will supply the bAIT and drinks! Come on folks, cant beat that deal with a stick!!!! THANKS

shane


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Oct 1, 2007)

Shane- Take your yaks and go up 59 to Bon Secure River. It's easy to find- turn off 59 onto CR 10 at a stop light. Get your live shrimp at Fresh Market Seafood and BT. Follow the signs to Billy's Seafood. Put in at Billy's and paddle to any old pilings you see. Drop a live shrimp down alongside the pilings and wait just a minute. Switch pilings and locations if you don't get action. I'm willing to be bet within a short time you'll find fish. Good luck to you- Ed Mashburn


----------



## shanemoss (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Ed. I will try the Bon Secour river tomorrow. I have to work a couple hours this morning but afterwards i plan to launch the yak at West Pass and try for flounder. Might try the surf for reds late this afternoon as well since i will be at west pass. I couldnt catch any mullet yesterday so i doubt i can today either so frozen will have to do. Thanks again.

shane


----------



## Flounderpounder01 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey, log on and register to www.MBKFA.com We are a kayak fishing association in Mobile with a bunch of great folks who do alot of fishing and always looking for folks to come along. You may even find one of our guys ready to come over that way for some action. One of our group has fished with the P'Cola guys a couple of times already and says nothing but the best about the group over there.

Good Luck, tite line and above all..

FISH SAFE!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The west end of little lagoon is producing some big trout right now. Live mullet and big live shrimp usually work best but don't overlook soft plastics and topwaters worked slowly. The trout will be holding in deep holes of around 6-10 feet deep. Finding these holes is usually pretty easy considering how shallow the lagoon is. You usually don't catchbig numbers of trout in there this time of year, but the ones you do catch are worthit. Putting in at west pass would be best.Another good option is fishing the boat docks along the bays here in orange beach for flounder and sheepshead. Soft plastics and live bull minnows work well for flounder and live shrimp or fiddler crabs will do for sheepshead.

Chris Vecsey---Top Gun Tackle, Orange Beach---251-981-3811


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

Are there any open boat launches in Little Lagoon? Looking to launch a 16' Mckee craft.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You can launch down at a ramp 1.5 miles down hwy. 180. There used to be a gas station but they cleared the property off butpeople still launch there all the time. its right after the first RV park on the left.


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

Didn't that used to be Mo's place. I thought it was private property.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes. It is private property but I don't think they care too much cause on any given day there is a half dozen trailers sitting there. I've launched out of there myself and haven't had a complaint. I'm sure if the land is sold or is redeveloped than they probably won't allow it anymore but for now I don't think they mind.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *tunapopper (1/15/2008)*Yes. It is private property but I don't think they care too much cause on any given day there is a half dozen trailers sitting there. I've launched out of there myself and haven't had a complaint. I'm sure if the land is sold or is redeveloped than they probably won't allow it anymore but for now I don't think they mind.




What's the biggest boat that can be launched there and handle little lagoon? Is it mostly jon boat style or will smaller bay/flats boats be ok?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I wouldn't launch any v-hulled boats larger than 23 feet, but you can launch almost any sized bay boat.


----------

